# MFD Solenoid Replacement



## barackers (Jun 20, 2016)

I have to replace the MFD Solenoid on my CX70(it's stuck in 4wd). I have a repair manual that covers removal of the transfer gearbox but doesn't specifically mention replacing the solenoid. Does anyone have any advice? Can I do that without dumping the fluids? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy barackers, welcome to the tractor forum.

The MFD solenoid is mounted in the side of the transfer case. There is a wire(s) running from the 4WD switch on the operators console to the solenoid.


----------



## barackers (Jun 20, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. It took a while but I've located the solenoid valve. Haven't actually removed the cover to put eyes on it yet, but from what I gather I may be able to just slip the coil off the existing valve and replace it quite easily(if the old and new coils are compatible). But I'm not sure if I'll have to dump fluids in the event that I have to replace the entire valve. In my mind that sounds like a pretty good chance that I'd loose a bunch of fluid when I remove the valve.


----------

